# Vintage Alpine and Pioneer CD players?



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been trying to find out what were the model numbers of the first Alpine and Pioneer CD players sold here in the US. I'd like to buy some of the old model numbers while they can still be found in working condition. What got me thinking about all this was some pics in the last issue of Car Audio. They had a pic of a Pioneer DEX-77 from 1988. I thought that would be really cool to have. I immediately started searching Ebay for old CD players. Thanks.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Ha! The DEX-77 was the first CD player I lusted after. I thought it was the coolest looking CD player I'd ever seen. 

Talk to tomtomjr. He probably has every old CD player ever made. He'd probably sell one NIB to you. I know he has Sony's and Pioneer's first car CD player.


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Alpine 7909. Still considered one of the best HU's out there. I would suggest getting the J version or the 30th anniversary (super rare).

Nakamichi cd700 (not mk2 version)


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

The first Alpine units were the 5900 (no radio) and the 7900 (w/radio). They were the same units as the Sony CDX-5 and CDX-R7 respectively except for the faceplate.


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi there am new here
I have a couple of old Alpine units, a 7909j and a 7939, but I also have a 1310
which was a CD controller and radio only, I bought it and a 5959 changer a couple of years back but to be honest never used it. The unit looks a bit like a 7939 so I presume it is from the same era


----------



## audiobill5 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got 2 set-ups of the Pioneer Premier DEX-M88 w/ tuner packs, 2 remotes, power plugs, 1 fiber-out 6 disc changer, and probably 6 to 8 6 disc cartridges that I bought new when I was in the business. Much incredible came out of them over the years! 1 in my Caddy, one set up in my wife's Maxima. I can remember those days when David Navone and Richard Clark were setting the industry on fire talking about low impedience out and lots of volts (for the time anyway). Does anyone even do 4 ohms out of the RCA's today like the M88 has?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Cool. Awsome info. Thanks!


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

heres my old pioneer and alpine cd player..

pioneer premier dex-P99









alpine cda-7949e


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Steve-
I know where there is a 7909 for a decent price. Hit me up and I will connect you with the guy. He is a dealer and it is NOS...  Itis the J edition...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

audiobill5 said:


> I've got 2 set-ups of the Pioneer Premier DEX-M88 w/ tuner packs, 2 remotes, power plugs, 1 fiber-out 6 disc changer, and probably 6 to 8 6 disc cartridges that I bought new when I was in the business. Much incredible came out of them over the years! 1 in my Caddy, one set up in my wife's Maxima. I can remember those days when David Navone and Richard Clark were setting the industry on fire talking about low impedience out and lots of volts (for the time anyway). Does anyone even do 4 ohms out of the RCA's today like the M88 has?



I have a M88 w/changer/tuner, no cables... Needs help and a good home if interested.. lol... It was my 2nd ever aftermarket HU.. lol... I went from a Pio tape deck to the M88 and never looked at a tape again.. I wish it had the features of todays HU, in the same package, you simply couldn't find a more simple, easy to use and AMAZING sounding unit, past present or future.. lol.... 











I don't think the tuner has ever seen the light of day.. lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

found thins in a google search, been a while, I posted and it died.. lol... 

Still have the M88, would still like to see it go to a good home... 

Still needs repair as noted in my sale thread about it..


----------



## Manji2 (Aug 10, 2009)

my 5959 just gave in  
anyone know where I can get another one or 7909?

Cheers
M


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Manji2 said:


> my 5959 just gave in
> anyone know where I can get another one or 7909?
> 
> Cheers
> M


Ask this guy . He has a few nice things..

Japanese Nostalgic Car :: View topic - old school car audio ? Alpine 7909


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's my old 7901:









I had a 5902 a loooong time ago, it looked similar to this 7901. It was actually a great sounding unit. No tuner, no amplification; just transport, display and preamp.


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a broken 7803 just sitting


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hell, my **** had shafts, this thread makes me feel old.


----------



## ifayeoh (Feb 25, 2009)

While on the subject of Vintage, does anyone know what was the Last TOTL Alpine was that had the cassette and two shaft setup??
thanks much appreciated, 

i currently have a 7165 and had a 7368, which i sold, dummy, looking for a new deck replacement.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a video of an old skool Alpine 7901

YouTube - ALPINE 7901 Tuner / Compact Disc


----------



## sb01 (May 7, 2009)

I have an Alpine 7800 cd player installed in my 69 VW bug. I found this online on an auction site (not ebay) for $40. (I was just looking for something cheap, I had no idea how good it really sounded!) Seems to be very similar to the 5903, with just a few more options (still doesn't have a clock though!)

I couldn't find any info at all on the 7800, except that it was apparently manufactured in 1990, and is a pretty unique unit in that it had a tri-beam laser pickup so it will actually read burned CDs whereas most Alpine units from that era will not.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Those multi-beam laser pickups can be temperamental, though. Kenwood used to make them for PCs.


----------



## sb01 (May 7, 2009)

dragonrage said:


> Those multi-beam laser pickups can be temperamental, though. Kenwood used to make them for PCs.


Yes, this is absolutely true, as I have experienced a few times! 

However at least it has the ability to read them, not sure I could've stood a unit that didn't, even as good as this one sounds.


----------



## jomppa10 (May 19, 2013)

if u looking first , mine was pioneer cdx-p1,It was firts in europe 1986 , ower 2 kilos player over 2 kilos electronis miss allredy  and prowdly own alpine 7909 with cds function copper frame etc., only missing thath it is is broken:bigcry:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I actually ended up buying a 7901 about 6 months ago. It will be going into a 1969 International Travelall that I've been working on. I also have an old 1/2 DIN Alpine EQ to go with it, can't remember the model number on that one. I'm looking for some Series VIII Hifonics for that truck. My other old truck is a 1972 International Scout II. I have a Pioneer P2000 and a changer for that with a PG M44 and M100 going into it with a couple of old JL W6's. New stuff for my new vehicles and vintage gear for the old trucks. I hoard cars and trucks......2008 F350, 2005 Magnum, 1972 Mustang Mach 1, 1972 Scout, 1969 Travelall. This isn't including my wife's Xterra and my daughter's Corolla.


----------

